# Grand river opening day pheasant



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Did not have a great day hunted 2 different fields with no birds. Not sure how many birds they put in the area I hunted but the one field had a bunch of people and not one bird flew. There was a few taken across the road. Even hunted the woods and seen nothing anybody else do any better


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

ranger487 said:


> Did not have a great day hunted 2 different fields with no birds. Not sure how many birds they put in the area I hunted but the one field had a bunch of people and not one bird flew. There was a few taken across the road. Even hunted the woods and seen nothing anybody else do any better


Stop and get a map or go online, they show where birds were put out. There not putting bird at every field like they use to.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

SportTroller said:


> Stop and get a map or go online, they show where birds were put out. There not putting bird at every field like they use to.


Is that something new? I don't think they used to do that, but we haven't hunted Grand River in a long time. We're now members of a fish and game club that's a lot closer, and wew stock our own pheasant.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

SportTroller said:


> Stop and get a map or go online, they show where birds were put out. There not putting bird at every field like they use to.


Thanks so much for that info. If I read the maps correctly they released some birds in the areas I was hunting. Just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

hunting with a dog?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Searay said:


> hunting with a dog?


No dog


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, that's a problem right there.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I kicked up one bird on a back field. Knocked it down but it ran and another group picked it up before my dog could figure it out.
fields I went in were horrible! Full of small briars that tore the dog up. Tried something new yesterday and had a blast!!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been to Elkhorn. It was a blast.


----------

